# N Gauge Trains



## Dale 1956 (3 Jan 2022)

Before all went crazy for me I had a lot of N gauge track and a good start on trains as well.But when you lose your wife then your home and so on.Some times you just have to start over.I know my wife is in a good place it's heaven.And you would thing your family would step in and help but with your dad gone mom gone and there was only two kids and one is a _itch well you get the picture! I hope someday I might get back to working on a rail way again here.I miss a lot of the stuff we did together but well a little lost for words here.I wish all of us a Better 2022 year.


----------

